# moving to Spain



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am currently living in the US with my same sex partner and we are planning to move to Spain later in the year. I was born in Spain and lived there till I was 9, then moved to the UK and have been in the US for the past 12 yrs. I am trying to gain info about the best way for us to move. Whether it be go to the UK first and get a civil union and then go to Spain or to go straight to Spain and get married there and cut the UK out of it?
I am a Bristish citizen that was born in Spain.
Any thoughts? I am also nes to the forum and I am not sure if I am doing this right?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

chicalteana said:


> Hi,
> I am currently living in the US with my same sex partner and we are planning to move to Spain later in the year. I was born in Spain and lived there till I was 9, then moved to the UK and have been in the US for the past 12 yrs. I am trying to gain info about the best way for us to move. Whether it be go to the UK first and get a civil union and then go to Spain or to go straight to Spain and get married there and cut the UK out of it?
> I am a Bristish citizen that was born in Spain.
> Any thoughts? I am also nes to the forum and I am not sure if I am doing this right?


The bottom line is that it would be much easier for you both to get married in a Country where you are either Resident or at least one of you has Citizenship in. It is do-able here in Spain as soon as one of you is resident here ( easier if this was yourself, being the EU Citizen already )

Send me a PM if you want me to point you to the full procedure for Spain


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

*options*



djfwells said:


> The bottom line is that it would be much easier for you both to get married in a Country where you are either Resident or at least one of you has Citizenship in. It is do-able here in Spain as soon as one of you is resident here ( easier if this was yourself, being the EU Citizen already )
> 
> Send me a PM if you want me to point you to the full procedure for Spain


Hi,
Thanks for the replying, 
Marriage is not recognized federally here so I don't know that our marriage would be recognized in Spain, if we were to marry here? Also do you know that Spain would recognize a civil union from the UK and they don't have gay marriage?
Could you send me the info for the procedure for Spain?
What's a PM?
Thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chicalteana said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the replying,
> Marriage is not recognized federally here so I don't know that our marriage would be recognized in Spain, if we were to marry here? Also do you know that Spain would recognize a civil union from the UK and they don't have gay marriage?
> Could you send me the info for the procedure for Spain?
> ...


Spain is fine with gay marriages - I know of several same sex people who are married - one couple were married here! 

To pm/Private Message you need to have made a minimum of five posts - but unless theres anything illegal or promotional, it can be posted on the forum


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

Great to know that, so we should marry here and then move to Spain.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

Be aware that there are elections in May and should the Partido Popular win then Rajoy has said he will ban all same sex marriages


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gill556 said:


> Be aware that there are elections in May and should the Partido Popular win then Rajoy has said he will ban all same sex marriages


I'm not sure that will happen tho, Spain being part of Europe has to adhere to certain rules doesnt it???? besides there are so many civil marriages and partnerships, I doubt it would be possible to just "ban" it!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure that will happen tho, Spain being part of Europe has to adhere to certain rules doesnt it???? besides there are so many civil marriages and partnerships, I doubt it would be possible to just "ban" it!
> 
> Jo xxx


Not every EU state has legislation for civil partnerships or same-sex marriage. 
In fact, as far as I know, only the UK, Netherlands, Germany, Spain, France and the Czech Republic permit same -sex Civil Partnerships and only Spain and the Netherlands permit same-sex marriage.
I'm not sure what status Civil Partnerships contracted in the UK have in Spain - it's something I'm interested in determining as I'm also in a CP.
You could google Stonewall in the UK, they should be able to advise you.
Or you could via the net contact Peter Tatchell of OutRage who, in spite of attempts by the gutter press to demonise him, is a sensible person who is a mine of information.


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Not every EU state has legislation for civil partnerships or same-sex marriage.
> In fact, as far as I know, only the UK, Netherlands, Germany, Spain, France and the Czech Republic permit same -sex Civil Partnerships and only Spain and the Netherlands permit same-sex marriage.
> I'm not sure what status Civil Partnerships contracted in the UK have in Spain - it's something I'm interested in determining as I'm also in a CP.
> You could google Stonewall in the UK, they should be able to advise you.
> Or you could via the net contact Peter Tatchell of OutRage who, in spite of attempts by the gutter press to demonise him, is a sensible person who is a mine of information.


Thanks for the info..I'll check out Stonewall UK and Peter Tatchell. At this point even if the law changes it's gotta be better than the situation in the US. I also have a Spanish birth certificate, that can only help. 
K


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gill556 said:


> Be aware that there are elections in May and should the Partido Popular win then Rajoy has said he will ban all same sex marriages


I can't see how that can happen, he can't just overturn legislation. However they can do things in a more round about fashion
They can introduce requirements that can make it more difficult, they could let each autonomos region or municipio decide for themselves for example...


----------

